

Yes Andrew, anyone *can* start a Groupon - ultrasaurus
http://euri.ca/2011/06/anyone-can-start-a-groupon/

======
teilo
This blog needs some serious CSS tweaking.

------
recoiledsnake
As soon as I saw the headline of Andrew's article, I knew something like this
would come out. Didn't click on that article, won't click on this. The pattern
of blogs arguing back and forth while making sweeping generalizations and
assumptions(hello 37Signals) with big headlines to drive clicks is all too
common on HN and gets boring after a point.I can easily guess accurately the
content of both these posts.

